# [SOLVED] GTA San Andreas issue



## MidniteHowl (Aug 24, 2009)

Event viewer log:


> Faulting application name: gta_sa.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x427101ca
> Faulting module name: gta_sa.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x427101ca
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x000c8f24
> ...


This error persists continously each time the game crashes. It's the same Fault offset over and over again, including the same time stamp. I've read a previous thread and the exception (0xc0000005) seems related to a memory share violation.

My OS is Windows 7 x64 RTM. I've tried all known fixes(compatibilities), themes disables and such. Application crashes after I play a while.

Any related threads around here with the same issue? or possible fixes?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*

Hi and welcome to the forums.

First could you please try all of these steps. Make sure you update your DirectX and graphics card drivers.

If those steps don't help, please be sure to post all your system specs. Information on posting system specs can be found here.


----------



## Hanziness (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*



MidniteHowl said:


> Event viewer log:
> 
> 
> This error persists continously each time the game crashes. It's the same Fault offset over and over again, including the same time stamp. I've read a previous thread and the exception (0xc0000005) seems related to a memory share violation.
> ...


These issues can be caused by the lots of downloads. Some of them doesn't work correctly. Try reinstall, if doesn't work, I don't know what to do

If you haven't got downloads, the not completed install caused it. When you install it, close every program!


----------



## MidniteHowl (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*

@Lord Sirian 

Hi, and thank you!
I'm a computer nerd myself. I have all my drivers updated. My computer, a C2D 2.0GHz, w/ 2GB of system RAM and a 8600 GT 512MB video card, fits over the recommended specs.
Also my DVD isn't scratched or damaged, it's from last Christmas, and was kept properly on my shelf w/ all the other game dvds!

PC specs:

* Power Supply – no idea. It's laptop built-in.

* Motherboard – MSI MS-1719x

* CPU – Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 runnin @ 2.0 Ghz

* RAM – DDR2, 667 (MHz), 2GB 

* Video Card(s) – NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT @ 512MB

* Hard Drive(s) – WD, SATA, 320GB

* Operating System - Windows 7 x64 RC

@Hanziness, 
Iunno you could be rite. I've tried a couple mods, like streamfix, cause the game was acting weird.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*

Hi again. Could you please uninstall the game with RevoUninstaller, restart your computer and then re-install.


----------



## MidniteHowl (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*

thank you! That indeed works. Game isn't crashing anymore right now. I can really play w/o any worries of random crashes. I wonder what was it causing it to crash earlier.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: GTA San Andreas issue*

That's great news, I'm glad you can play it now, have fun with it. If your problem has been solved, could you please mark the thread as solved under Thread Tools.

As for why it was crashing before, it was most likely simply a faulty install.


----------

